# é errado chamar a distro Gentoo Linux de Gentoo GNU/Linux?

## tqk_j

conforme o Richard Stallman disse nesse seguinte texto no site do gnu.org, ele pede para que a gente mencione o "Linux" como "GNU/Linux" para que as pessoas entendam o significado do software livre. Ele também menciona que deixando de usar a palavra GNU junto com o Linux a gente tá pondo em risco a ideologia do software livre em si!!!

O q vcs acham? 

PS:. nada de flames, por favor!!!

----------

## anunakin

Na verdade LINUX é o Kernel e GNU é o pacote ferramentas e programas livres que junto com o kernel, formam o Sistema Operacional GNU/LINUX, Gentoo é uma Distribuição GNU/Linux, ou seja é um conjunto destas ferramentas GNU, mais o kernel LINUX, e mais suas próprias ferramentas, bem como outros pacotes como o KDE, GNOME, etc.

----------

## fernandotcl

As ferramentas GNU foram e ainda são muito importantes para o sistema. Só que não são as únicas. Então, chamar de GNU/Linux também estaria errado porque excluiria muitas ferramentas.

É uma questão delicada, porque você tem que dar um nome pro sistema operacional. Eu acredito que escolher Linux é uma boa idéia, já que é um nome curto e reflete um dos pontos fundamentais do sistema, o kernel.

O Windows, por exemplo, chama Windows por causa do kernel? Não, chama Windows pelo conjuto de aplicativos e pelo kernel. O Explorer faz parte do Windows, por exemplo. Nós não temos esse monopólio, e não podemos agrupar todas as ferramentas no nome do sistema operacional, então eu acho lógico dar o nome pelo kernel.

----------

## RoadRunner

Vejam a sig do Humpback:

http://www.gnu.org/gnu/why-gnu-linux.html

Em relação à questão, nim =) eu pessoalmente não chamo de gnu/linux, primeiro porque as pessoas que sabem o que é o linux deverão saber o que é o GNU e se estão a usar software proveniente de lá ou não. As pessoas que não sabem o que é o linux não estão interessadas também em saber o que é o projecto GNU.

Concorco que o projecto GNU seja de louvar e isso tudo, mas não acho que seja tão linear como o RMS o põe. Opiniões...

----------

## AngusYoung

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> As ferramentas GNU foram e ainda são muito importantes para o sistema. Só que não são as únicas. Então, chamar de GNU/Linux também estaria errado porque excluiria muitas ferramentas.
> 
> ...

 

Cara, falou e disse  :Smile:  Ferramentas GNU são *muito* importantes para o sistema, mas chamar o sistema de GNU/Linux é esquecer do mérito de outras partes importantes do sistema como XFree, Mozilla, KDE e outros.

----------

## humpback

GNU/Linux. 

E eu deixo de lhe chamar GNU/Linux quando alguem conseguir compilar um kernel de linux sem usar a libc da GNU (isto vai acontecer no dia de são nunca, pois o kernel de Linux ao contrário do de BSD está altamente ligado a libc que usa (a titulo de curiosidade o pessoal de bsd ja consegui compilar e correr o kernel deles usando o ICC )). Aqui é que está (para mim) a verdadeira questão, não tem haver com as outras utils, porque o que não faltam é licencas ( cd /usr/portage/licences), o problema é mesmo de baixo nivel. Um kernel Linux sem uma Libc GNU não existe e "nunca" irá ser feito.

----------

## tqk_j

O argumento do Humpback foi o q mais me convenceu.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *tqk_j wrote:*   

> O argumento do Humpback foi o q mais me convenceu.

 

Concordo!

----------

## fernandotcl

O que eu acho é que demora demais pra falar G-N-U-Linux, e é mais fácil vender só como Linux também.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tqk_j

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> O que eu acho é que demora demais pra falar G-N-U-Linux, e é mais fácil vender só como Linux também. 

 

ah... eu não falo Gê-eni-ú/Linux, mas sim Guinú/Linux

(a pronuncia em inglês se não me engano fica Gnew, algo assim)

----------

## jbrazio

Tambem o Windows se chama "Microsoft Windows" e nós simplesmente o tratamos por "Windows" ou "#!@($ de Sistema Operativo". O mais facil de falar é o que costuma sair sempre.

----------

## humpback

 :Smile: 

No dia a dia eu devo dizer GNU/Linux uns 5% das vezes. Mas ao escrever não custa nada adicionar o GNU, que é o que eu tento fazer.....

----------

## xef

A palavra GNU foi promovida a piada durante uns tempos na net portuguesa por causa das jantes carvalho que deitam fumo cumó ¢@®@łħø, por isso, pode ser que até ajude a chamar a atenção para o linux   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> GNU és um GNU!!!

 

(para quem não percebeu isto é por causa de um mp3 com piadas que andou a circular na net recentemente)

Voltando mais ao topic, é bom chamar a atenção para que nso devemos referir a linux como GNU/Linux, porque se o linux é importante o gnu não é menos importante e quase que nos esquecemos dele. Quantas vezez dizemos coisas como "ls é um comando do linux"?

----------

## fernandotcl

Eu acho que GNU/Linux desmerece as outras ferramentas. É claro que sem GNU não teríamos Linux, mas eu não usaria o Linux sem o X.

Eu acho até mais coerente se referir à distribuição. Afinal de contas, se Linux não é tudo, GNU/Linux também não é, analisando por esse lado. Pra abreviar, ou Linux ou Gentoo.

Mas quanto à questão inicial, não é errado dizer Linux. Basta ver o título de alguns sites por aí. Pode ter sido errado à anos atrás, hoje em dia caiu em convenção somente Linux ou o nome da distro, na maioria dos casos.

----------

